# Garage.....



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Okies guys and gurls, just moving home and I will now have a garage to play about in! So can I see all your garages and ideas for benches etc to get some good ideas of how I would like it!! Gonna get lighting sorted first then floor and walls painted thanks to some people on here :thumb: so any help on what lights are best etc?!!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

You need to search for ePoch's garage thread... awesome isnt the word for the work and layout mate.


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Better not to look at Epoch's shed..................you will never be happy again


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Just have a look at benh_leics' shed... It's the one with the big red bow on it...
Good luck finding pictures though, we're still trying to :lol:


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Imprez said:


> Just have a look at benh_leics' shed... It's the one with the big red bow on it...
> Good luck finding pictures though, we're still trying to :lol:


i dont want to be mean but LOL

give the kid a break he might break out the photos soon

(p.s everyone else stay on topic)


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Since no one has posted any pics for Andy, I thought I would submit a few of mine..............a rather more budget affair than Epoch's, but keeps the rain out.
The plastic bin on top of the Fridge is for my cloths etc and the roller tool cabinet is not full of tools, but is full of Meccano


----------



## predator (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's a few pics of mine shortly after completion.



















Regards,
Dave


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

predator said:


> Here's a few pics of mine shortly after completion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are garages in West London knowhere as plush as yours with immigrants living in them.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

predator said:


> Here's a few pics of mine shortly after completion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a really nice layout you have there. :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

here's a glimpse of mine before I tidied up a bit!!


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is my shop at home (sorry pics were taken with the lights off, they were just meant for our insurance agent). The scissor lifts are aranged at an angle because of the door, but idealy they would be straight, but seeing as this is just a home shop I invest in buildings that make me money


























Here is one of our smaller commercial shops.


----------



## predator (Apr 27, 2007)

DPN said:


> Thats a really nice layout you have there. :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words.
I'm afraid it doesn't look quite as tidy at the moment. I've stripped the car down into what seems like hundreds of bits.




























Regards,
Dave


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

predator said:


> Here's a few pics of mine shortly after completion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size garage is that, is it a bit bigger than single but not quite a double?

nice garage anyway and nice car :thumb:


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Cheers for the insight guys!! 

I have currently purchased,a bottom and top halfords professional tool chest as its on offer at mo  Top tip if anyone else is in market for one!!

Looking at getting the Irwin Record 4" Vice from screwfix.

Is any specific strip lighting recomended or anyone of screwfix?

I'm doing well considering I haven't moved in just yet!! Hehe

Once I do pictures will be up!!

One other thing, is it wise to feed my outside tap from its current position at rear of house to my garage offset at side off house. I was thinking of diggn trench and running that flexible blue piping underground around to my garage, then ither have a tap just outside it, or have it go through the wall and into the pressure washer which could then permanently live in garage if I bought a large extension for it and no need to set it up everytime??


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

don't go for 8 ft tubes as it's near to impossible to get tubes.

i went to 3 different places and ended up getting one from dad's sparky mate and even he had to ring round to find one.

better to go with 5 or 6 foot ones and gang them up into what you need


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

ghost_walker said:


> don't go for 8 ft tubes as it's near to impossible to get tubes.
> 
> i went to 3 different places and ended up getting one from dad's sparky mate and even he had to ring round to find one.
> 
> better to go with 5 or 6 foot ones and gang them up into what you need


Apparently manufacturers are going to stop making 8ft fittings, so if anyone has them it may be worth stocking up now


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

exactly my point.

next time i need new tubes i'm gonna be putting up some 6 footers


----------



## predator (Apr 27, 2007)

hallett said:


> what size garage is that, is it a bit bigger than single but not quite a double?
> 
> It's 3.5m wide and 7.6m in length.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yogi-gsi (Jan 27, 2009)

cool garage thats what i need it isn't good cleaning your car or leaving the car on the street.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

predator said:


> hallett said:
> 
> 
> > what size garage is that, is it a bit bigger than single but not quite a double?
> ...


----------



## predator (Apr 27, 2007)

Veedub18 said:


> predator said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Predator
> ...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I hate you all with you're garages....

Local council round here want nearly £40 to rent a garage. And TBH, my garden shed is in better condition than what they have to offer.


----------



## predator (Apr 27, 2007)

neilos said:


> I hate you all with you're garages....
> 
> Local council round here want nearly £40 to rent a garage. And TBH, my garden shed is in better condition than what they have to offer.


I had to wait 15 years before I could get my garage built, so I can sympathise with you.

My local council only charges around £9 a month to rent a garage.
The trouble with that is getting hold of one.

Cheers,
Dave


----------

